# Sir T's equipment List



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

System A:

Custom 65" 1080p RPTV 9" CRT
Oppo BDP-83SE
Sony PS3 Bluray 
Grass Valley Cell based Pro HD A/V switcher
Audyssey Sound Equalizer 
Audyssey Sub Equalizer 
1 Onkyo M-508 power amp (sub)
3 Onkyo M-504 power amp
1 Onkyo M-504a power amp 
2 custom 4 way horn hybrid monitors 
1 custom 2.5 way horn hybrid center monitor
8 custom 2 way horn hybid surrounds
4 custom 15" H-PAS servo sub

System B:

Sony 65" Bravia Pro 1080p LCD (3D capable) 
Oppo BDP-83SE, Sony PS3 Bluray
Onkyo PR-SC886 Pre-Pro(upgraded)
7 Emotiva XPA-1 Differential Reference™ Mono-block Power Amplifier
2 custom 15" HPAS subwoofers with Cinepro amps
7 L-300 custom mini monitors


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Sir Terrence said:


> System A:
> 2 custom 4 way horn hybrid monitors
> 1 custom 2.5 way horn hybrid center monitor
> 8 custom 2 way horn hybid surrounds
> ...


Could you share a little more information about your speakers? And possibly pics?

I'm always curious to see what hybrid/horn speakers people have built/purchased/etc.

With 8 surrounds - it sounds like you have some space in your theatre!


----------

